# Firmware update 1.6 available for Toshiba A2, D2, A20, & XA2



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is yet another firmware update for the 2d gen Toshiba HD DVD players. Reports are that it fixes the "Auto" setting for HDMI audio output. Others who were having a slight jitter only when using 1080p now see it gone.

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd2firmware.asp


Toshiba said:


> Firmware Update Information for Owners of Toshiba HD DVD Players: Models HD-XA2, HD-A20, HD-A2, HD-A2W, and HD-D2
> 
> Firmware Update Version: 1.6
> 
> ...


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, using a HD-XA2 as a target the internet update took 28 minutes to complete to power down this early evening in the midwest. Last step 5/5 took 7 minutes. The resulting version shown is "1.6/T22T". Timed a couple of power-ups to tray open as 47 seconds. Tray close to first video display with HD DVD disc (Seabiscuit) is 30 secs.

Seabiscuit is playing very nicely right now. XA2 speakers set to "Large" (no bass management) but sub set to "on". Thunderous horse racing sounds with the SVS PC-Ultra.

Note: the XA2 did have a bass management problem with firmware 1.5 or earlier which can be avoided if you didn't ask it to do it. It seems that this new 1.6 firmware update changes this in that speakers set to "Small" now have their bass redirected to the sub like what should be done. But when you set the L/R mains to "Small" the LFE gets reduced by another 5 dB -- therefore if you can, it is best to set the L/R mains to "Large" if they can handle bass down to 40 Hz or so (-3 dB point). I have redone my system audio calibration yet again last night and have enjoyed two of the three Matrix movies so far. Playing Matrix Revolutions right now. These movies all have floor shaking bass. :T


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Firmware 1.6 did change the audio bass management in the HD-XA2. I edited my previous post with some findings.


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

Bringing this thread back from the total and utter DEAD!!! My A-20 has started to drop audio, so I'm updating the firmware via disk - I'll report my findings and/or success tonight!


----------

